# Should I get PS4 or XBOX One?



## candy_van

Which models are you looking at? Xbox One or the newer One-X, also theres the PS4 / PS4-Pro?
If you want to go solely off player-base then PS4 is probably the way to go they've had the lion's share of the console gaming community this past gen.


----------



## kd5151

1080P ? PS4 SLIM.

4K ? XBOX ONE X.


----------



## DoomDash

Which ever controller you like more, or which ever you have the most friends on. Honestly that gen of consoles sucks and is almost all the same.


----------



## NightAntilli

For what you're trying to set up... It doesn't really matter. For 4 player gameplay, it's something both machines are equally capable of. If you wish to play older games also, the Xbox might have an advantage with its backwards compatibility feature.

If it's going to be used for media as well, including HDR and 4K Blu-Ray playback, you're better off with the Xbox One S. The Xbox One S can also stream Netflix in 4K for example, while the PS4 Slim can't. If you care about 4K gaming, the Xbox One X is the only option really.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks folks. I am on a budget so looking at the standard models. Media is not a priority but I guess would be a cool bonus.


----------



## NightAntilli

Another factor that you might need to consider...

The PS4 brings rechargable controllers out of box, the Xbox One uses simple batteries. If you want them to be rechargeable you need to either buy the Xbox One Play & Charge kit, or, simply buy rechargeable AA batteries...
They both have their pros and cons, but it is known that after a while rechargeable controllers fail to hold a charge. That is also true for the Play & Charge kit and rechargeable batteries. Although, they all do work with cables, but those are also sold separately.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Go the X if you can its great!


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Another factor that you might need to consider...
> 
> The PS4 brings rechargable controllers out of box, the Xbox One uses simple batteries. If you want them to be rechargeable you need to either buy the Xbox One Play & Charge kit, or, simply buy rechargeable AA batteries...
> They both have their pros and cons, but it is known that after a while rechargeable controllers fail to hold a charge. That is also true for the Play & Charge kit and rechargeable batteries. Although, they all do work with cables, but those are also sold separately.


PS4 Controller's Battery Life is a Joke though, It is really annoying IMO.

Sure you gotta buy the play and charge kit for the xbox controller, but it is pretty cheap and the battery lasts a long time. And unlike the PS4 controller, when the battery gets old you can replace it easily.

IMO the xbox controller should still come with the battery pack, but with the controller itself being that much better than the ps4 controller. It doesn't matter to me as much.

And YES, the Xbox controller is notably better than a PS4 controller. And the PS4 controller was leagues better than a PS3, but still not perfect IMO. I own both a xbox one and ps4, and the xbox controller not only feels like it was built better. It feels better in the hand, the analog sticks are more accurate. Buttons just feel better, rumble feels better, honestly the controller does everything better than a ps4 controller.

Xbox Live is also a more enjoyable experience than PSN, which is great if you want to play online.

But I would consider a PS4 just for the exclusives. Sure the Online Experience is second rate, and the console seems to be more of a gaming only machine. But I'm a big fan of some of the game you can only get on a PlayStation.

Xbox One for Multiplats.

I actually picked up a nintendo switch, if you want a party system. Screw those other consoles, get a swtich. Honestly the best console out right now. The System needs to get a Mario Party game though, but it will come.


----------



## TheReciever

For me it just comes down to what exclusives you want to play the most. Everything else is irrelevant to me personally...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Another factor that you might need to consider...
> 
> The PS4 brings rechargable controllers out of box, the Xbox One uses simple batteries. If you want them to be rechargeable you need to either buy the Xbox One Play & Charge kit, or, simply buy rechargeable AA batteries...
> They both have their pros and cons, but it is known that after a while rechargeable controllers fail to hold a charge. That is also true for the Play & Charge kit and rechargeable batteries. Although, they all do work with cables, but those are also sold separately.
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 Controller's Battery Life is a Joke though, It is really annoying IMO.
> 
> Sure you gotta buy the play and charge kit for the xbox controller, but it is pretty cheap and the battery lasts a long time. And unlike the PS4 controller, when the battery gets old you can replace it easily.
> 
> IMO the xbox controller should still come with the battery pack, but with the controller itself being that much better than the ps4 controller. It doesn't matter to me as much.
> 
> And YES, the Xbox controller is notably better than a PS4 controller. And the PS4 controller was leagues better than a PS3, but still not perfect IMO. I own both a xbox one and ps4, and the xbox controller not only feels like it was built better. It feels better in the hand, the analog sticks are more accurate. Buttons just feel better, rumble feels better, honestly the controller does everything better than a ps4 controller.
> 
> Xbox Live is also a more enjoyable experience than PSN, which is great if you want to play online.
> 
> But I would consider a PS4 just for the exclusives. Sure the Online Experience is second rate, and the console seems to be more of a gaming only machine. But I'm a big fan of some of the game you can only get on a PlayStation.
> 
> Xbox One for Multiplats.
> 
> I actually picked up a nintendo switch, if you want a party system. Screw those other consoles, get a swtich. Honestly the best console out right now. The System needs to get a Mario Party game though, but it will come.
Click to expand...

Yeah I though about nintendo but nah. I agree about the xbox controller I really like it.

But it seems like ps4 graphics are a bit better? I see comparisons where I think xbox is 900p and ps4 is 1080p?

I had written off the xbox but idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> For me it just comes down to what exclusives you want to play the most. Everything else is irrelevant to me personally...


I don't care about exclusives honestly. Most stuff with be available on both that I play.


----------



## kd5151

gamestop put out black friday ad for your info.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> gamestop put out black friday ad for your info.


Thanks, they all seem to have basically the same deal, ps4 $199, xbox $189, but the xbox is 500gb vs the 1tb PC. Is this a big deal, will I need HDD spaces if I am buying discs?


----------



## drBlahMan

I bought a PS4 mainly for sports (MLB Show (baseball) made the sport selection more complete when compared to the XBOX One







). The bonus is that the PS4 has exclusives that will never come out on the PC. The bigger bonus is that I can replace the hard drive with a ssd


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks, they all seem to have basically the same deal, ps4 $199, xbox $189, but the xbox is 500gb vs the 1tb PC. Is this a big deal, will I need HDD spaces if I am buying discs?


You can plug a usb hdd into the xbox and increase the storage.

That's what I do. Gotta use USB 3.0

The PS4 I'm pretty sure you have to upgrade the entire drive, not just add to it like the xbox one.

Graphics wise the xbox one and ps4 are not far apart other than resolution.

I do like alot of the PS4 exclusives though, but I know they are not for everyone.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> I bought a PS4 mainly for sports (MLB Show (baseball) made the sport selection more complete when compared to the XBOX One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The bonus is that the PS4 has exclusives that will never come out on the PC. The bigger bonus is that I can replace the hard drive with a ssd


Thanks for that sports are one of my main reasons as well.


----------



## thegreatsquare

PC+XB1[x] is redundant. I just bought the non-pro PS4 1TB @ Target for $200 this morning.


----------



## battlenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Which ever controller you like more, or which ever you have the most friends on. Honestly that gen of consoles sucks and is almost all the same.


I agree with the controller idea, which ever you like the best. consoles are both good in my opinion. I own both. But playstation has a bigger fan base i think. the playstation 4 pro controller feels different than the regular PS4 controller, Might be just me. Get what ever you want though.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> PC+XB1[x] is redundant. I just bought the non-pro PS4 1TB @ Target for $200 this morning.


I don't see why, I will play mostly sports games. Do you mean because Sony will have stuff neither will get?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Which ever controller you like more, or which ever you have the most friends on. Honestly that gen of consoles sucks and is almost all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the controller idea, which ever you like the best. consoles are both good in my opinion. I own both. But playstation has a bigger fan base i think. the playstation 4 pro controller feels different than the regular PS4 controller, Might be just me. Get what ever you want though.
Click to expand...

I'm still torn lol, pros and cons for both. I am leaning towards XB but have always had PS.


----------



## gopackersjt

Since you have a gaming desktop, most Xbox exclusives are on Windows 10 now. I'd get the PS4 since you'll miss out on way more of those games.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't see why, I will play mostly sports games. Do you mean because Sony will have stuff neither will get?
> I'm still torn lol, pros and cons for both. I am leaning towards XB but have always had PS.


If you like sport games than IMO xbox is the way to go.

Get EA's Access for 12m for like 30 bucks, pretty much gets you all the sport games you want. Sure you won't get the newest one on release, but unless you are one of those people that needs to have the years newest game the second it comes out you'll be fine. MS also has Xbox Live Game Pass. So those are 2 cheap ways to get a **** ton of content for very little money.

I can't stand Baseball games, and while "The Show" may be one of the best baseball franchises. It's baseball, not much you can do to the formula. Backyard baseball is still the best baseball game out right now.


----------



## Drake87

I'd get a ps4. My xbox hardly ever gets used. When I do use it, it locks up and now after the latest update the power brick is orange and won't turn on. Definitely the worst console I've ever owned.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't see why, I will play mostly sports games. Do you mean because Sony will have stuff neither will get?
> I'm still torn lol, pros and cons for both. I am leaning towards XB but have always had PS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like sport games than IMO xbox is the way to go.
> 
> Get EA's Access for 12m for like 30 bucks, pretty much gets you all the sport games you want. Sure you won't get the newest one on release, but unless you are one of those people that needs to have the years newest game the second it comes out you'll be fine. MS also has Xbox Live Game Pass. So those are 2 cheap ways to get a **** ton of content for very little money.
> 
> I can't stand Baseball games, and while "The Show" may be one of the best baseball franchises. It's baseball, not much you can do to the formula. Backyard baseball is still the best baseball game out right now.
Click to expand...

Wow. I had recently looked at origin access but this is way better. I hate subscriptions but this seems like a win. This may have pushed me over the edge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake87*
> 
> I'd get a ps4. My xbox hardly ever gets used. When I do use it, it locks up and now after the latest update the power brick is orange and won't turn on. Definitely the worst console I've ever owned.


Well that's crappy. I haven't heard many reports of similar issues maybe yours has something wrong?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow. I had recently looked at origin access but this is way better. I hate subscriptions but this seems like a win. This may have pushed me over the edge.
> Well that's crappy. I haven't heard many reports of similar issues maybe yours has something wrong?


I've been using it for the last few years. For $30 for an entire year, it is a pretty win win deal.

We like to play NHL and Fifa, with some Madden or NBA every now and then. Could care less about using the newest games, if it wasn't for EA Access I would still be using NHL 15.

EA Access has pretty much saved me from spending a bunch of money on getting a set of sport games for the console. I've had the service for two years and still spent less than buying a single brand new game.

Now Xbox Live Game Pass can be a hit or miss depending if you have a lot of old games you never played.

Big fan of the xbox because of these services.

For you Xbox may be the way to go.

For me I would go PS4 simply as it has games one just can't get on the xbox or PC. Same Reason why I own a Switch. Sadly I haven't touched the PS4 in months as we only get those games once or twice a year. Most Sony Exclusives are very B-Rate. If that.


----------



## Depauville Kid

While Xbox is my platform of choice... yes I even prefer it over PC. I would probably buy a Nintendo Switch if you didn't already have one. I say that soley because you've already decided to play multiplats on your PS4 and Xbox exclusives will come out on PC now.

Just some basis for my recommendation. I do own an Xbox One S, PS4 Slim, Nintendo Switch, and a Gaming PC. I use my Xbox for pretty much every game short of PS4 exclusives. Though I did buy AC Origins on PS4 just because I felt like it was being neglected. Given your situation, a Switch is really good. Now I didn't care at all about a Wii or Wii U, but Mario Odyssey and Breath of the Wild are just amazing. Worth the buy.


----------



## lizhenghong728

You can play most of your Xbox game on PC


----------



## battlenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake87*
> 
> I'd get a ps4. My xbox hardly ever gets used. When I do use it, it locks up and now after the latest update the power brick is orange and won't turn on. Definitely the worst console I've ever owned.


I agree, I have had 2 xbox's a 360 and a one both completely die. I had 1 playstation die( clearly my fault I tripped and spilled juice on it).


----------

